# Another Newbie



## PrtyRHgirl (Jul 7, 2020)

Hello,

I’ve been in a struggling marriage for awhile and I’m hoping to finally have the courage to ask for a divorce. Looking to find a community to try to help navigate the changes ahead.

Thanks,
Pretty Redhead Girl
prtyrhgirl


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Oh ... I thought that was going to be Party Real Hard Girl. I was about to say I know the problem!!!


----------



## PrtyRHgirl (Jul 7, 2020)

I got the nickname in high school and it stuck around for awhile. It wasn’t until interviewing for college and getting asked what it stood for that I discovered it could be interpreted as party real hard, yikes!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

@PrtyRHgirl Hi! Welcome to TAM. We'll be here for you.


----------

